# Etsy ?s



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I am curious if anyone sells products on Etsy. What should some thinking of starting an Etsy shop know? What challenges did you face? Any advice on marketing?

DH has been doing some wood working for about a year - a combination of art pieces as well as functional pieces (just made me an entry table from a reclaimed wire spool). Everyone who sees them loves them, and he gets much more enjoyment from doing this than any job he has had. A few local boutiques are considering carrying a few pieces on a consignment basis, but we thought Etsy might be a way to get more sales and maybe some name recognition. Any advice for someone just starting out?


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

Some of you might want to try another solution such as Magento which is an open source online store solution. My small model train business is run on Magento. I was fortunate to have a friend with a lot of I.T experience who helped me to get it installed and running. If you aren't up to that you can use "Magento Go" which is a hosted version of Magento. The fees are quite good and when you sell something, you get all the proceeds. I really like the features of Magento. 

Here's the link to Magento Go. If I were to open another store I'd likely take this route. Pricing starts at $15/month for 100 unique items. 
http://go.magento.com/

Todd


----------

